# Any Sirius Portables?



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

Try finding a Stiletto 2. Even the Sirius website doen't have them, Does anyone know if Sirius is ever going to release a new portable?


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

stiletto 2's are on amazon or ebay. sirius is coming out wiht some new gadjet. 

but sirius might fall alot after howard leaves in jan.


----------



## Gonesouth (Dec 26, 2007)

I too have been looking for a a portable. XM is the only one making a new portable at this time. I went to Best Buy the other day, and they have all Sirius radios on clearence. They are coming out with something.

Ebay is the only place that I have found portables that are resonably priced.

Good luck.


----------



## 1kyardstare (Jan 11, 2008)

I have the Stilletto 2 which works fine. For a few bucks a month you can use the SiriusXM App for your phone. Check out there site perhaps you can listen right on your phone


----------

